# pt & iridium ring



## user 12009 (Aug 30, 2010)

This last saturday I bought a platinum ring. Inside it says PT 90% and Iridium 10%

my refinery will only pay on the PT. Is there a way to get value on both? Iridum isn't cheap.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 30, 2010)

Save it till you get some more then learn how to recover from them.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 30, 2010)

Dan,

Nice website, You're in Orange County but you didn't say which state.


----------



## user 12009 (Sep 1, 2010)

4metals said:


> You're in Orange County but you didn't say which state.


The land of fruits and nuts. :lol: 

CA


----------

